# Horse with dandruff



## jesterfaerie (27 February 2009)

Recently noticed that my boy has started to get dandruff in his mane, started out rather mild but after bathing him the other day (teatree oil shampoo) it has become slightly worse.
It may sound silly but would a anti-dandruff shampoo actually work?
If not does anyone have any treatment suggestions please?
Thanks


----------



## madmav (27 February 2009)

This is probably not too helpful but my dog has bad problem with dandruff. Anyway, apparently human dandruff is a big no-no for dogs. So vet prescribed bloomin expensive shampoo and supplement to get rid of it. He still has it!


----------



## Cahill (28 February 2009)

i have used H&amp;S before with no probs.
i find that the coats do go a little scurfy when they are about to change.


----------



## Inchy (28 February 2009)

One of mine gets a scurfy mane in the summer. I rinse it weekly with lavender wash and this keeps it under control, its not got any soap in it and so doesn't dry the skin out. It's very handy as doesn't need rinsing out.

i was under the impression from my vet that if you wash it too regularly you wash out all the natural moisture and oil...thus making the skin dryer and so more likely to be scurfy?


----------



## jesterfaerie (1 March 2009)

Inchy his mane hasn't been washed for a long time so I did wonder if it was because it was washed that may have irritated it a little more.
Where can I get lavender wash from?

Thanks all


----------



## Inchy (2 March 2009)

Barrier Biotech ltd make it.

http://www.barrier-biotech.com/product.php?pid=LW

I buy the huge bottle and it lasts ages as you dilute it. I use it weekly throughout the year, but in the summer will use it everytime he gets sweaty after exercise...makes him (and my hands) smell lovely! and more importantly stops him looking scurfy and getting itchy!


----------



## NikkiF (2 March 2009)

My lad's is just the same at the moment, it seems to be made worse by constant use of neck covers. So need some warm weather for his neck to be naked and can wash more often!


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (2 March 2009)

There is some stuff that you can put on without washing the tail called leovet no rub. 

 [ QUOTE ]
 No Rub is a highly effective hair lotion for the roots of tale and mane. It works actively against dandruff, mane and tail chafing. Leaves the hair dandruff-free and reduces itching, thus preventing chafed long hair, bald docks and short, unsightly manes.

Natural substances from the willow bark renew the skin while assisting its normal peeling process. Bio-sulphurous fluid loosens dandruff and prevents its reoccurrence. Nasty itchiness is markedly reduced. This new formula contains urea and protects against those very unpleasant skin irritations, creating a barrier against further infections. The cells of the skin become almost mortared together in a very close bond, leaving bacteria few chances to penetrate. 

Urea calms irritated, stressed and chafed skin and prevents itchiness besides. The resistance of the skin is strengthened, and its elasticity increased.

Biological processes as a whole are normalized. Helps replenish the skins natural oils, resulting in a healthy shine. Significantly, Urea is used in medicine with great success for a wide range of skin diseases. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

That's what it says about it on the frogpool website. I use it on my horse and it seems to help.

For shampoo I use neutregena T-gel(for psoriasis) and it works really well.


----------

